# Weight Loss Tips



## spacey82 (Mar 13, 2011)

I have gained so my weight over the years because of the antidepressants and mood stablizers that I have taken. I was just wondering if any of you have been in the same situation and been able to get the weight off while still on meds. If so how did you lose the weight. I have tried weight watchers awhile ago and did pretty good, but can't afford it anymore. If anybody could share their weight loss tips with me I would greatly appreciate it. Thanks


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

If you do one thing, start drinking exclusively water and drink a lot of it. Plus water is free from the tap. :yes


----------



## JamesV (Apr 13, 2011)

I found managing my weight difficult too when I was on antidepressants. Bigger appetite, low energy levels, not a good combination. It's manageable of course but requires a bit more focus than someone who is completely off meds. What worked for me was to try and minimize my carbohydrate intake, this is the healthiest way to go about it as most of us have way more than we need to be healthy and it's very difficult to reach our calorie requirements on just proteins and fats. Also eat plenty of fruits/veggies and drink plenty of water, keeps you healthy and makes you feel full. Good luck!


----------



## tcv (Mar 2, 2010)

Two very good pieces of advice so far! And when you do have carbs, try to have them for lunch and not at night as much as possible.

Also, if you don't know already, look at what exactly carbs are...I feel a bit embarrassed because I thought they were just bread/rice/pasta and didn't realise they're in potatoes, corn, peas etc until a few years ago.

For me I really prefer healthy food. I don't always eat well but sometimes cook the easiest/quickest thing when I'm busy or I don't have much food at home. So I think an important thing is to actually think well about what you need before you do grocery shopping so you'll always have healthy stuff around.


----------



## spacey82 (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks for all of the advice. I am just so overwhelmed because I have so much weight to lose. I get confused with all the advice that I see on TV and in magazines, especially about carbs. The one thing I really have trouble with is getting my water in because I'd much rather have something with sugar in it. But I'm definitely going to start drinking only water and lots of it! Thanks again everyone. If you have any more advice I'd love to hear it


----------



## Buriteri (Mar 21, 2011)

im starting to follow the No s diet. It sounds pretty cool And its simple as ever. And i hear alot of people say its the best diet they ever been on.
See for yourself~~
http://www.nosdiet.com/


----------



## JamesV (Apr 13, 2011)

It's not worth getting overwhelmed/confused about, but easy to do because of all the gossip about it, just keep in mind that fundamentally it's incredibly simple, less calories in than your body uses and you'll lose weight. All this stuff about macronutrient balance, exercise techniques, supplements etc. is all just additional tips, but none of it matters if you're taking in more calories than you're using. First thing anyone wanting to lose weight should do is count their calories, 1200 a day will cause weightloss for pretty much anyone without causing health problems.


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

eat less
move more

dont overthink it and make too many rules or u will snap and never really change and have to lose same weight over and over again


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

2 words;


Salad
Exercise
 Simple...


----------



## Hot Chocolate (Sep 29, 2008)

I lose weight recently and all I do was limit my calorie intake, did some exercises, eliminate as much carbs as possible and most importantly, I don't stay up late.


----------



## FabledHero (Jun 13, 2010)

There's a lot of bad advice about dieting. There are a few undisputed truths to follow, eat less fattening foods (fattening foods contain many more calories for equal sized portions) and exercise. If you burn more calories than you take in you will lose weight. It's recommended to eat healthier, eat more lower calorie foods, but also exercise. Exercise has so many benefits I don't have time to list them all hehe. 

A lot of this low-carb diet or high protein diet are pure bs. Protein/carbs/fats all turn into fat if you don't burn them up, the thing is carbs and protein have less calories per gram than fat does, that's why you should be eating mostly carbs and protein. You do need fat however as well in your diet, as it is needed for your brain to function well, however you want to be eating good fats.


----------



## bery (Jul 1, 2011)

Putting on weight due to some medicines occurs mostly.I was also looking for the same and searched a lot in internet for the substitute of that medicine but as per my concern there are no such medicines which are not adding to gain weight in elopathy especially.You can prefer some homeopathic medicines inorder to take a better advantage also these medicine don't have side effects.


----------



## hodson01 (Jul 7, 2011)

Weight loss is the big one issue of the age and everyone want's to lose his/her weight 
as soon as possible... For this purpose many guys and girls do hard one things to lose 
weight and have the better one body figure... Just adopt the simple and easy ways to 
lose weight's are as follows..

Drink water in excess on daily basis..
Eat natural and organic one foods...
Fruits helps much in this session of losing weight...
Best one fat burner like the green tea helps much in this regards...
Best one exercise plan will help you better one....

San Francisco Weight Loss


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

It's really as simple as this: burn more calories than you take in.

I don't need any official plan to do something like this, I only need the motivation and determination to do it, and I will. Recently I made a commitment to myself to lose 26 pounds in the next 5 months. And not just lose it but keep it off by adopting a healthier and more nutrient-aware lifestyle. For the first time in my life I have really started to pay attention to portion sizes etc.

I used the calculator on this site to figure out how many calories I need to be taking in per day:
http://www.healthyweightforum.org/eng/calculators/calories-required/

There are a lot of similar ones if you just google them.


----------



## askpreeti (Mar 12, 2012)

A good diet plan, regular exercise and less calories in food is the best and natural way to loose weight. There are many diet plans and recipes that can be helpful for weight loss.

-----------------------------------------
90 day challenge weight loss


----------



## dk321 (Mar 11, 2012)

Calculate your BMR (This won't be very accurate if you have a high body fat %)
Take off 500 calories once you have factored in your exercise level
Start lifting weights, a great beginners program is Stronglifts
get about 1g of protein per pound of bodyweight

Good luck


----------



## Hall (Mar 10, 2012)

Hi spacey,
Stop taking antidepressants and mood stabilizers and do exercise daily to deal with stress.
Break your meals in 5/6 small meals including snacks and prefer raw food over processed food. Increase water intake, drink green tea daily and avoid beverages, soda and even diet soda.


----------



## Anal76 (Mar 14, 2012)

Hello buddy,......
Extra weight create many problem for us and bad imprassion on the personality.Some
weight loss tips these.
1 Exercise and morning walk 
2 Energy drink
3 Vegetarian foods
4 Green tea.


----------



## Albert125 (Mar 12, 2012)

Hi dear,
Follow these tips for losing your weight.
Do exercise regularly 
Running, swimming and jogging 
Drink plenty of water
Control your diet 
Take more boiled vegetables 
Don't take more cholesterol and fatty foods 
Eat fresh fruits especially citric fruits 
Drink fresh fruits juice 
Take green tea 
and use fish oil.


----------



## wildgrl (Mar 9, 2012)

Anti-depressants are notorious for this. And "eating less" isn't going to help. Let me explain why.

Medications in general are drugs that increase or decrease the chemical balance within your body. Anti-depressants can address hormonal and thryrod imbalances that can lead to depression. The other side of that coin is that the thyroid is also responsible for insulin. Insulin is used to reduce the volume of blood sugar in your body. You know that "sugar rush" we get when we eat sweets or drink energy drinks? That's a sign of high blood sugar. To protect your brain and vital organs, insulin is released into the blood stream to "soak up" blood sugar, and store it as body fat. Insulin is one of the ONLY things that stores blood sugar as body fat. Bodyfat inst as about eating too much more then it's about eating things that cause this response. Eating less isn't going to do anything but make you lethargic & un-motivated to do anything. Less energy means less movement, and precious little calorie burn.

But -- There is a trick!!

Since your insulin reactivity level (i.e. sensitivity) has been increased by medication you need to think about the *types* of foods you eat, and avoid the ones that cause insulin release (resulting in increased body fat). This is NOT a calorie or volume limitation. It's limiting foods with a fast digestive rate. Make sense? Foods with a lower digestive rate don't spike blood sugar. No spike = no insulin response. No insulin response means blood sugar(calories) is used for movement and not stored as body fat.

Food types by digestive rate: _(time to metabolize into blood sugar) _
- Simple carbohydrates and starches, including processed sugars, ALL artificial sweeteners, most pastas, wheat based grains (whole or not), white potatoes, white rice, etc. _ (several minutes to 1 hour )_
- Complex carbs / non-starches, including whole fruits, veggies, oat or soy based grains, flaxseed, etc._ (30 minutes to 2 hours)._
- Proteins such as meat, fish, poultry, daily products, nuts, etc._ (1-3 hours). _
- fats in the forms of either saturated or mono-unsaturated _(4-12 hours). 
_ 
Things to remember:
Sugars/starches digest very fast.. net result = most likely to get stored as body fat.
Complex carbs and protiens are digest at a moderate rate but also the highest level of nutrients. 
Fats digest very SLOW. Because they digest so slow, they can not increase blood sugar levels. No increase = no insulin response. remember? Conclusion: fat doesn't make you fat. It can't. Fat can cause an increase in plaque in your blood vessels - but only if your susceptible to that. If you have low or normal cholesterol levels, that means your body can break down fats normally.

If your active, a diet that's 40:40:20 (carbs, proteins, fats) will allow you to burn excess body fat without bonking (low energy).

If your inactive.. a diet that's 30:40:30 would be better suited. This gives your body the time it needs to digest, without spiking insulin. This is not suited for anyone that is athletic, or uses the gym. At least, not for more then a few weeks.

Lastly - on either, you'll notice I didn't mention calories. Sometimes its not "all about calories". Its about managing caloric energy properly. Many people don't know that calorie means energy... that's the definition of the word. It doesnt mean fat, or have anything to do with volume. So don't limit energy (calories) -- manage it instead, and you'll have no reasonable limit food intake. Limit the TYPE of food and you wont be hungry. (and drink water... lots of water!!!)

I hope this all made sense... if not, feel free to message me. Fitness is what I do for a living.

Tara


----------



## Venompoo (Jun 16, 2010)

I eat a lot of carbs at night what else is there to eat.


----------



## trevor35th (Oct 22, 2008)

Keep eating; just replace what you're eating now with lower calorie versions and a lot of different types of fruits and vegetables. And drink a lot of water!


----------



## Layla (Feb 24, 2012)

When I first started on the Trazadone I was putting a lot of weight on, I basically improved my diet and did an hour on the exercise bike a day, the weight soon came off.


----------



## RamyRomio (Jan 11, 2013)

yeah if you eat less while training hard you will lose weight. you will have to make up your own diet, i could make you one but it may have more calories than you need. jus make sure you have a balanced diet

1 pound of fat = 3500 calories of energy.

4 pounds, therefore = 14,000 calories.


----------



## Iced (Feb 7, 2011)

Eat less, move more.


----------



## pondedward (Jan 8, 2013)

Iced said:


> Eat less, move more.


I agree. Eat in moderation, consider eating fruits and vegetables, minimize meat consumption, do some physical activities and exercise. Avoid stress eating.


----------



## Hadden (Jan 18, 2013)

There are many exercise and diet plan in all over the world and my suggestion is that running,swimming,rope jump,swimming,walk,martial arts,football these exercise and sports are helpful for lose weight.


----------



## realitysucks (Jan 18, 2013)

Calculate your daily calorie intake, eat 300-400 less cals per day and this means read the labels. eliminate junk, switch as much foods to the diet or 'sugar-free' variations, do atleast 30 minutes of med cardio or an hour of low cardio, get into weight lifting, eat 4-6 small meals per day, instead of 3 squared, don't give up and watch vitality commentary and guides on youtube. GL


----------



## kerrym (Sep 22, 2012)

https://www.supertracker.usda.gov/default.aspx

This is an excellent website to help you lose weight and it is free.


----------



## kuhan1923 (Oct 28, 2012)

Don't drink anything with sugar in it. If you need a soda replacement, drink coconut water with food. It still is an acquired taste, but you'll learn to love it.

Keep carbohydrate intake at a low; like wildgirl said, fats don't make you fat, carbohydrates do. Avoiding it completely is hard to do, but if you keep it at a low, you'll see the pounds shed off.

Veggies, veggies, veggies btw. And do cardio (running/biking/swimming) atleast once a day. Dont just walk or sit tho, u need the sweat to pour down; if you're not sweating then you are not working out.

Good luck.


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

kuhan1923 said:


> Don't drink anything with sugar in it. If you need a soda replacement, drink coconut water with food. It still is an acquired taste, but you'll learn to love it.
> 
> Keep carbohydrate intake at a low; like wildgirl said, fats don't make you fat, carbohydrates do. Avoiding it completely is hard to do, but if you keep it at a low, you'll see the pounds shed off.
> 
> ...


Rare to hear people who also believe this. If you say fats don't make you fat irl people think you mad lol. This is exactly how I'm getting rid of the excess.


----------



## hellinnorway (Aug 6, 2011)

Essentially you need burn more calories than you eat to lose weight. I've gained about 80lbs from being on so many different medications so I have an idea of what you're experiencing. It's not easy, but it's worth it. You'll feel better, look better, and live longer!
Here's a cool website that may be useful for you. http://www.fitday.com/


----------



## westcoast (Jan 9, 2013)

When in highschool i was very active Football/kickboxing then after put on meds and stopped working out. went from 180-285lbs in 10 months. I'm on zyprexa and epival. The 2 worst meds you can be on for weight gain. It changes your metabolism over the years and sucks both are bad for diabetes. 
Start learning about eating clean, education is huge. Eat less more often, 4-6 meals a day.
Eat more protein and fiber you stay full longer. 
Skipping rope!!! tough to learn, burns 100's of cals. Cheap $10 a rope you can do it anywhere.
Cardio earlier in the day I like a protein shake first, you burn fat all day long kicks up your metabolism.
watch video's on youtube to motivate your self to workout, It's a lot about how we view ourself's. 
I'm 6'2 265lb and have to stay positive. If I lifted today or even did something active I tell myself I'm bigger than yesterday.(or smaller)
Good luck on the fat loss(not weight loss) I don't like losing muscle.


----------



## ricymardona (Dec 17, 2012)

The most easiest way of loosing weight is regular exercise, morning walk, yoga. Drink lots of water, try to eat healthy food, salad, green vegetables etc.


----------



## Miss Awesome (Sep 1, 2012)

spacey82 said:


> Thanks for all of the advice. I am just so overwhelmed because I have so much weight to lose. I get confused with all the advice that I see on TV and in magazines, especially about carbs. The one thing I really have trouble with is getting my water in because I'd much rather have something with sugar in it. But I'm definitely going to start drinking only water and lots of it! Thanks again everyone. If you have any more advice I'd love to hear it


It gets really overwhelming - there are so many things to pay attention to. Am I supposed to watch my calories or my fat or my sugar or my carbs or all of it together!? It's way too much for me to figure out. I recently came to the conclusion that eating real food - stuff that I can identify - is the best way to stay healthy.

I recently started buying whole foods (fruits, vegetables, beans, eggs, brown rice) and when I buy other things, I've been looking at the ingredient lists to make sure I recognize all the ingredients. The only other thing I've really been paying attention to is added sugar, but if you're eating only whole foods, you're mostly just getting natural sugars. Oh, and you should also watch your portion sizes (although with vegetables, you can eat tons of them without getting too many calories). I've been losing weight.

Try not to get overwhelmed - I've read that the people who are most successful at keeping weight off are those who only lose one to two pounds in a week. I've also read in multiple places that changing your food intake is the most important when it comes to weight loss - exercise is more important for maintaining a weight. Good luck!

Oh, and if you have trouble with eating when you're not really hungry, I've found some really good resources online that help you assess when you actually are hungry. Let me know if you want links to those.


----------



## alittleunwell (May 27, 2012)

There's something called "The Serotonin Power Diet" that was created by a doctor and is specifically created to help people with medication-related weight gain. You can look it up on the net and there are some articles outlining the premise of the diet. There's also a book available. I haven't tried it yet (I plan to) but it makes sense to me.


----------



## paulyD (Feb 16, 2011)

spacey82 said:


> I have gained so my weight over the years because of the antidepressants and mood stablizers that I have taken. I was just wondering if any of you have been in the same situation and been able to get the weight off while still on meds. If so how did you lose the weight. I have tried weight watchers awhile ago and did pretty good, but can't afford it anymore. If anybody could share their weight loss tips with me I would greatly appreciate it. Thanks


i know a sure and proven way to lose fat permanently. here it is :

*DIET*
*eat 6 small meals per day 
*each meal consists of 1 portion of carbs plus 1 portion of protein (e.g chicken (protein) and potatoe (carb)
*a portion is the size of your clenched fist (e.g a potatoe is about the size of your clenched fist as is a chicken breast)
*space meals every 2-3 hours 
*add some vegtables/salad to at least 2 of your meals per day
*add some healthy fat to your diet (all natural peanut butter, udo's oil, olive and flax oil etc...)
*add 1 portion of fruit to breakfast. 
*remove the carb portion from meal 6
*drink at least 2 litres of water per day
*on sundays forget your diet completely. eat whatever you want 
*take a multivitamin, omaga 3 fish oil capsules and vitamin c

*EXERCISE*
*train with weights for 45 mins-1 hour mon, wed, fri
*do hiit cardio for 20 mins tue, thurs, sat
*rest on sunday

*example meal plan :*

meal 1: oatmeal, eggs, 1 banana, 
meal 2: blend - oatmeal, 2 scoups whey, 1 spoon all natural peanut butter
meal 3: baked potatoe, chicken, brocoli and spinach
meal 4: blend - oatmeal, 2 scoups whey, 1 spoon all natural peanut butter
meal 5: brown rice, low fat cottage cheese, brocoli and lettuce 
meal 6: 2 scoups whey, 2 spoons udo's oil

p.s if you dont like drinking water then simply have 1 litre with meal 2, 1 litre with meal 4 and 1/2 litre with meal 6. you will be blendeding whey, oats and peanut butter into your water therefore it will taste like a milk shake


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

I'm not gonna give you a huge diet plan because that's not how I lose weight.

Just drink a lot of water (Zero calories) and maybe do some jogging for half an hour a day. Listen to music as you're doing it to stop it from getting monotonous. And switch to some strength training on certain days. Muscle replaces fat and burns calories even when you're doing nothing.


----------



## Switchsky (Nov 6, 2012)

>I'm on Citalopram and apparently an incredibly lucky *******, i've had no other side-effects than increased thirst and sweating, which went away 1 month after being on them

I've recently started to try and lose weight and get in shape as well, started about 2-3 months ago, and lost 10kg in the 1st month, since then i've been starting on muscle gain as well, which is also going rapidly.

I went cold turkey on Soda completely, despite being a huge addict for years, drinking 1-3l a day. I don't miss Soda anymore, after drinking water for so long, so far.

Now it's exclusively water or coffee, well exclusively, i buy a small pepsi max for weekends.
No chips either, it's mostly saltsticks (breadsticks), fruit or knækbrød (wtf is that in english)

Biked every day for a month, now every other day for 30-60 mins.
Squats, sit-ups, push ups 30 mins.
Weights for 30-60 mins.

I don't eat differently from before, never really was a glutton just didn't do a lot of exercise combined with sugar from soda's.
In fact, people say that i may eat too little, compared to how large a frame i have, but no use in eating more if you're not hungry.
I do take Vitamin Supplements every day and just started on Protein Supplements.

Depending on what type of person you are, if you make everything according to a Calendar schedule, it might just become boring for you too fast, never push yourself TOO much, if you even do a little rather than zero, it's gonna help.
If you push yourself too hard you might get discouraged and stop early.

I hated it so much in the start and just wanted to game.
Now i ****ing love it, and i've bought loads of gear for ekstra training.


----------



## pastelsound (Dec 27, 2012)

Count calories, not simply eat less or eat healthier. Alot of healthy foods are high in calories. Here's a calculator that shows projected weight loss, Ive tried it and found to be accurate.

http://www.losertown.org/eats/cal.php


----------



## fitnessgyms (Jan 31, 2013)

*fitness gyms*

Weight loss Tip

When eating out, always choose the smallest portion size available.

When we choose larger meals, most of us tend to eat past the point of hunger and in doing so consume more kilojoules than we need which contributes to weight gain.

Remember that if you are still hungry after choosing a smaller meal, you can always fill up with something else and enjoy a wider variety of tastes in the process.


----------



## Kinos Journey (Aug 19, 2011)

I know this thread was started two years ago, but I love how we're sharing all these tips!

What I've found through my own journey:

- Don't buy BS from people who gripe at you for not losing weight as fast as they do. Every body is different. 

- Do what you need to in order to keep things interesting. I like to do 40 min every other day of cardio (treadmill or DDR), then on the off days, do things like yoga or wii boxing. On Saturdays, I rest.

- Eat less, but don't starve yourself. Again, weight loss is not about how fast you lose the weight, but whether or not you keep it off.

- Celebrate personal victories, and don't be completely focused on the number on the scale. While weight was seemingly refusing to come off me, I was jazzed to find out that my blood pressure had improved significantly, and, later, that I had managed to lose two inches off my waist and hips.

- If you're very overweight, be careful with high impact exercises. You can't exercise if you run your kneecaps off.

- If you have trouble with low blood sugar like I do, pay attention to what foods keep your blood sugar going and what don't. This usually means foods that digest slowly, or foods with protein, from what I've found. Whole wheat, whole grains, nuts, meat, beans, dark green vegetables, etc. If you allow your blood sugar to dip too low, you're probably going to be tempted to eat whatever's in sight.


----------



## Iced (Feb 7, 2011)

Eat less, move more


----------



## Implicate (Feb 1, 2011)

Eat less, move more, and drink tons of water! Don't make it too complicated to follow. 

I've found that preparing food in advance and portioning it out (properly) is a good way to be more conscious of what you consume, and it prevents you from opening the fridge just grabbing whatever is the easiest.

Eat more nutritionally dense foods, look not just at calories, but at protein and fiber content.

When you are eating, don't think you have to eat every last bite. Leaving a little extra on the plate is an easy way to achieve the "eat less" portion of losing weight without a lot of thought.

Don't get sucked into the thought that only cardio burns fat, more muscle means more calories burned, and a higher metabolism. Cardio can be very intimidating when you have a lot of weight to lose, spending 20 minutes a day lifting weights can have just as great of an impact. 

Watch your condiments! You sometimes don't realize how many empty calories are in that ketchup, salad dressing, or mayo. Season your foods better, and you may find you don't even need condiments. Also consider sugar free or reduced sugar condiments. 

Some people find success eating a small salad or a bowl of soup before a meal, the high water content helps to fill you up.

Eat when you are hungry, and stop yourself and ask whether you are actually hungry or if it is emotional eating before indulging yourself.


----------



## Aries33 (Sep 22, 2011)

the fastest way to loose weight is too eat half of what you usually do remember 1 serving size, don't eat junk food or sugary food because that makes you gain weight another thing is I take a laxative every night the good thing about laxatives is whatever you eat you sh*t out the next morning leaving you less heavy and less weight, i've lost about 12kgs in about 7 weeks, pretty good i think


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

Laxatives *don't* help you lose weight. By the time your meal is crap you have already absorbed all the calories. Also, taking laxatives EVERY day for non-medical reasons is silly and could cause problems later in life - like bowel cancer and IBS.


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

Eat slowly as the satiety sensation takes time so you may eat past it BEFORE it has occurred - then regret it when you're horribly bloated 10 minutes later.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

> Eat less, move more, and *drink tons of water!*


That is my problems.

I need a soda hat for water.


----------



## cloister2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I have lost around 10-15 lbs, I think. (Admittedly, I haven't weighed myself recently. I just see how I look in the mirror.) I started out with calorie counting using this manual:

http://www.amazon.com/Calorie-King-Food-Exercise-Journal/dp/1930448155/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1375404408&sr=8-2&keywords=calorie+king

After about a week, I really started to get tired of this but I was starting to change my habits. I stopped calorie counting but just ate healthily. I swam or biked every other day. I lost weight, but it was slow going.

The last couple of weeks, my weight loss has been quicker, simply because I'm tired of being out of shape. You may not want to hear this but I go to the gym twice a week for weight training. I jog 30 minutes 4 days a week. Most importantly for weight loss, I have a calorie deficit. Today, I had fruit and coffee for breakfast, a fruit smoothie for lunch (w/ a slice of bread and peanut butter), and probably will have a small dinner of turkey meatloaf and a small amount of pasta. So cut your calories and exercise if you want your body to look better.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Puke after eatting. " too much"

I'm kidding don't do that!

I'm still buffing up on my nurition ;p


----------

